# Theopompa servillei



## tier (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi

I have tons of subadult males of Theopompa servillei. Aren't they nice?

















and tons of fitting girls for sure:






here is a girl camouflaged on my couch:






Best regards


----------



## ubb (May 28, 2008)

My preeeeciousssss !!


----------



## Giosan (May 28, 2008)

Damn lovely species! Their camouflage is awesome


----------



## britchris (May 28, 2008)

thats a fine looking mantis


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 28, 2008)

Yes they are, I had some I was bug sitting for Yen, but they were the same sex so we missed out on future gens!

btw Chris, where did you get that fine avatar?


----------



## ubb (May 29, 2008)

more pics


----------



## britchris (May 29, 2008)

the more i see them the more i love em  ,i think omce im set up ill have to try to find somone selling these or an ooth.

rebecca i just "borrowed" it from the web


----------



## ubb (Jun 4, 2008)

adult male


----------



## tier (Jun 4, 2008)

ubb said:


> adult male


  

 

regards


----------

